# Spring time in the Rockies..........



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Took this picture around 7 pm out my office window and it has not stopped snowing as of 10 pm. Sounds like might snow off and on all night.






​


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Awesome pic Mike. The snow will help to water the tinder.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

You can get all kinds of crazy weather this time of year. Skip will probably get the rest of that system also.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

220swift said:


> Took this picture around 7 pm out my office window and it has not stopped snowing as of 10 pm. Sounds like might snow off and on all night.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice.wish we could get some. is that near littleton colo? I have family there


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice pic Mike, we just got a light dusting of snow last night.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Oye.... you diggin out, Mike?


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

kiyote said:


> nice.wish we could get some. is that near littleton colo? I have family there


Littleton got the same thing..................


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

youngdon said:


> Awesome pic Mike. The snow will help to water the tinder.


got some great moisture out of this storm...........thought maybe catcapper or Ruger would chime in on what they got


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Rick Howard said:


> Oye.... you diggin out, Mike?


nope, nice thing about this time of year is it will snow a bunch one day and melt the next..........


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Just started snowing here, don't look like we're gonna get a lot. Hopefully the mountains will get a little more. I was up in the hills last weekend for the opening of turkey season and I was alarmed at how dry it was. Usually can't get up there this time of year. There was a few patches of snow in some shady spots but everywhere else it was dry.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Send some of that moisture up my way. We are dryer than a popcorn fart up here.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Up here above the "Mile High City" were use to the white stuff till the end of May.

(Miss K's jeep--- look hard---its in there.lol.)


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Hope Miss K doesn't need to be anywhere quick..............lol. How's the Arkansas running now?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Extra moisture in the bank.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Only about 4" of snow this morning, but we'll take what we can get!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Very nice looking country Wayne !!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Beautiful pic Wayne !


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

The river was run'in pretty clear and steady when I crossed it in Canon yesterday Mike.

I'm probably head'in over to Coaldale this morning for a farm auction. Miss K usually takes her fish'in pole with her when we get down that way to catch a few cutthroats. Theres a great strip of gold metal water on the Salida side of town. I told her the river was gonna be high and muddy since we caught some warm weather yesterday.

awprint:


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

thanks cat! I've been trying to get a spring fishing trip in on the Arkansas :fishing: .....but work keeps getting tin the way........... :frusty: I fear it will not be good for the next few weeks because of spring storm and the run off from above.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

great view in that picture Ruger.......which peak is in the background?


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

That's The Sleeping Ute Mountain.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks Wayne!


----------

